# Schwäbische Alb



## Neckarinsel (15. April 2008)

Hat jemand noch andere Info's zu dieser Seite:

www.bike-crossing-schwaebische-alb.de

Die Strecke von Bad Urach bis Tuttlingen ist für mich am wichtigsten


----------



## Albrandbiker (15. April 2008)

Guck mal da:
http://www.schwaebischealb.de/themen/radeln/neuer_bike_crossing_trail_schwaebische_alb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (15. April 2008)

Neckarinsel schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch andere Info's zu dieser Seite:
> 
> www.bike-crossing-schwaebische-alb.de
> 
> Die Strecke von Bad Urach bis Tuttlingen ist für mich am wichtigsten



bei mir kommt da keine seite, bin ich der einzige, dem das so geht?


----------



## Albrandbiker (15. April 2008)

Bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## wof (15. April 2008)

Hallo

..haben unser Belegexemplar Bike-Crossing Schwäbische Alb bekommen.. -- Dort wird auch nur auf www.scwaebischealb.de verwiesen, da scheint die Website nicht geplant worden zu sein..
.. bei sind auch noch keine Hinweistafeln aufgestellt, die Tour geht direkt an meiner Haustür vorbei...

gr P.


----------



## ghostbike (16. April 2008)

Hallo,

bei uns in Bad Urach, genauer gesagt in Hülben, habe ich letzten Freitag die ersten Schilder zum Bike-Crossing Schwäbische Alb entdeckt.

Gruß

Ghostbike


----------



## Schwabe (16. April 2008)

Die Internetseite mit den GPS Daten kommt vermutlich Ende dieser Anfang nächster Woche.
Der Tourismusverband ist etwas überrollt worden.


----------



## Schwabe (18. April 2008)

seit heute morgen sind die Informationen und GPS-Daten online. Diese stehen zum Download bereit unter: 

www.schwaebischealb.de/themen/mountainbiken/bike_x_ing_schwaebische_alb


----------



## Schwabe (18. April 2008)

seit heute morgen sind die Informationen und GPS-Daten online. Diese stehen zum Download bereit unter: 

www.schwaebischealb.de/themen/mountainbiken/bike_x_ing_schwaebische_alb


----------



## dubbel (18. April 2008)

wie komt man da eigentlich an dieser unsäglichen 2-meter-regel vorbei?
wird das beiken geduldet? 
sind das extra wege? 
oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Schwabe (18. April 2008)

Der Track wurde auf der Karte gemacht, bei uns wo er vorbeiführt gehts meistens über Wald und Forstwege
somit dürfte sich die 2 m Regel erübrigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (18. April 2008)

Das dürfte vergleichbar sein mit dem Schwarzwald-Cross. Also nix mit Singletrails.
Die 2m-Regel ist aber auch kein Dogma. Gemeinden können zB auch Bikerouten auf wegen mit weniger als 2m freigeben.


----------



## upndown (18. April 2008)

... am Computer zusammengeklickt! steht auf der Webseite.


habe grad mal die Strecke des AlbXing bei mir vor der Haustür (zwischen Lauterburg und Geislingen) mit dem HW1 verglichen und ich muss sagen, beide Strecken haben was. Ich würde eine Mischung aus den beiden machen, dass es interessant wird. An manchen Stellen würde ich sogar einen ganz anderen Weg nehmen.


----------



## upndown (18. April 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> wie komt man da eigentlich an dieser unsäglichen 2-meter-regel vorbei?


indem du entweder schiebst, oder ausserhalb BW bikest. 


dubbel schrieb:


> wird das beiken geduldet?


 naja nicht wirklich, es gibt immer welche, die meckern.
Andere  haben aber einen lockeren Spruch drauf wenn man an ihnen vorbeifährt, andere legen Balken quer


----------



## hulmi (18. April 2008)

Der Bericht in der MB ist der totale fake.
Bin stinksauer auf solchen Journalismus.
Zieh auch meine Konsequenzen.

hulmi


----------



## Carsten (19. April 2008)

ich habe mir den Track gerade angesehen. Schaut sehr gut geklickt aus und dürfte für die Tour mehr als ausreichend zu sein.
Zudem scheint die Strecke wesentlich besser zu sein als befürchtet. Es wird nicht nur auf Schotter und Teer gebolzt, sondern es dürfte evtl. auch die eine oder andere wirklich interessante Strecke dabei sein  
Angesichts der politischen Lage (Unterdrückung der Biker durch 2m Regelung  ) ein durchaus gelungener Kompromiss wie mir scheint. Ein erster Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Und es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, sich eine gute topografische Karte (1:50000) zur Hand zu nehmen und nach den roten Linien rechts und links der Route zu schauen (nur schauen, nicht fahren  )

Fazit: besser wie nix!


----------



## uphillking (19. April 2008)

hulmi schrieb:


> Der Bericht in der MB ist der totale fake.
> Bin stinksauer auf solchen Journalismus.
> Zieh auch meine Konsequenzen.
> 
> hulmi



Was ist denn gefaket? Habe das Heft nicht zur Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulmi (19. April 2008)

Gefakt:
In dem Bericht sind Bilder, die wurden letztes
Jahr gemacht, damals war die Strecke in Planung.
Die `vorbildliche Ausschilderung´ gab es damals
noch nicht, wie an anderer Stelle zu erfahren
teilweise erst seit letzte Woche.
Da ist ein Bild mit einem Schild, wurde mittels
eines Bildbearbeitungprogramma an den Baum
genagelt und hat zwei inhaltliche Fehler.
Details von der Strecke könnten bei Mr.Google
geklaut oder aus den roadbook zusammengestupft sein.
Der inet link funktionierte zum Ausgabetermin noch nicht.
Vielleicht schafft es bike etwas besseres draus zu machen!

Hulmi


----------



## hulmi (19. April 2008)

Hallo Carsten,

wenn ich richtig sehe, startet die Strecke direkt
vor Deiner Haustür, hast du die Schilder noch
nicht gesehen, kennst Du sie nur aus dem inet
oder track, sonst radel mal kurz los,
hast noch eine Stunde Zeit, ob wenigstens in
AA die Schilder dran sind. Mir ist es heute Abend
zu weit, sind 30km.
Trotzdem, ich denke eine nette Sache.

hulmi

ein mod müsste doch mehr wissen


----------



## Schwabe (19. April 2008)

Bei uns im Kreis Göppingen sind die Schilder noch nicht vorhanden, soll aber bis zum Sommer zimmlich fertig sein.
wie es im weiteren Verlauf aussieht ist mir noch nicht bekannt, bin die Strecke bis jetzt nur bis zum Reußenstein gefahren der nächste Teil kommt wenn das Wetter es zulässt in den nächsten Tagen,


----------



## Carsten (20. April 2008)

mir sind keine Schilder aufgefallen, ich denke wir haben die Strecke heute 2x gekreuzt...wobei, am den Trails die kreuzen sind ja keine Schilder 
Ich schau mich mal um.
Ich lad den Track mal spaßeshalber aufs Navi und achte mal drauf...


----------



## Albtrauf (20. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich wohne direkt an der Strecke, die laut Schwäbische Alb Tourismusverband e.V.  ausgeschildert sein soll. 
Habe heute ca. 40km der Strecke mit GPS abgefahren aber Schilder gibts noch keine.
Ist schon etwas enttäuschend.
Bereits vor 2 Jahren kam die erste Beschreibung in der Zeitung.
Letztes Jahr hieß es, dass die Strecke bis Sommer 2007 ausgeschildert sein soll. Und jetzt dieser große Werbebericht im Mountainbike mit Druckfehlern und gestellten Bildern.
Ist schon etwas schade, wenn Ortsfremde lange Anfahrten auf sich nehmen und dann gibts keine Ausschilderung. 
Aber die Schwaben sind ja bekanntlich sparsam, vielleicht haben sie sich die Ausschilderung gespart??? 
Wenigstens gibs ja die am PC erstellten GPS-Daten.


----------



## seffi (20. April 2008)

Also bei mir um die Ecke (Lauterstein - Kreis GP) sind Schilder dran


----------



## Schwabe (21. April 2008)

Nach Auskunft der Touristinfo muss die Strecke komplett von Aaalen aus ausgeschildert sein.
Der Bericht in der Mountainbike ist schon etwas seltsam


----------



## Carsten (23. April 2008)

nach dem Auftakt hier:

Da gabs am 11.08.05 nen ganz tollen Artikel

© Schwäbische Post 11.8.2005
http://www.schymik.de/akut/eldorado.pdf

echt was draus geworden, unglaublich...


----------



## Schwabe (23. April 2008)

Hab die Strecke vom Tegelberg bis zum Reußenstein abgefahren, Schilder sind vorhanden, nur ist die Wegführung etwas irreführend und an manchen Wegkreuzungen bist Du ohne Karte oder GPS Hoffnungslos verloren wenn Du keine Ortskentniss hast


----------



## seffi (23. April 2008)

Kann jemand was zur Beschilderung von Lichtenstein nach Albstadt sagen ? 
Ist die vorhanden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabe (23. April 2008)

Wende Dich mal an Birgit Schmider 
[email protected]

 die kann Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen


----------



## pikehunter69 (26. April 2008)

bin gestern einen Teil der Strecke ( Reutlingen ) abgefahren , habe aber keine Schilder gesehen............!!!  
Die Strecke führt ohnehin an den besten spots vorbei .
Unsere Gegend hat weitaus mehr zu bieten  

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## altes-kind (26. April 2008)

Hmm... ich wollte die Bike-Crossing-Schwäbische-Alb eigentlich diesen Sommer ausprobieren (falls es während meines Urlaubs zufällig gutes Wetter hat).

Allerdings muss dann eine gute Ausschilderung (wie ja in der MB eigentlich versprochen) unbedingt sein - werde mich in den nächsten Wochen wohl mal an den Tourismusverband wenden.


----------



## Albrandbiker (27. April 2008)

In Pfullingen habe ich gestern Schilder gesehen.


----------



## Carsten (27. April 2008)

bei Aalen stehen noch keine (Stichprobe an ganz wenigen Stellen). Ich bin mir aber sicher, die Schilder werden in den nächsten Wochen ganz sicher aufgestellt. 
Jetzt bedenkt doch einfach mal: es müssen ca. 4000 Schilder aufgestellt werden (entspricht etwas der Anzahl der Waypoints aus dem GPX Track)
Wer bitte soll das über Nacht in den Wald zaubern?
Es wird schon noch.
Ansonsten: ich hebe seit gestern das Roadbook vor mir liegen. Es ist sehr sehr detailliert mit guten Karten. Und allen relevanten Infos um und an der Strecke. Damit geht´s vorerst auch ohne Schilder


----------



## altes-kind (27. April 2008)

Das Roadbook habe ich mich auch schon bestellt... mal sehen! Habe allerdings gestern hier im Forum vom Westweg im Schwarzwald gelesen - dieser sollte ja fahrtechnisch die anspruchsvoller sein und mehr einen richtigen MountainBike Charakter haben. Weil >300km nur auf Feldwegen und geeterten Straßen zu fahren finde ich dann doch nicht so toll... :-(


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. April 2008)

Bei der Burg Hohenneuffen haben wir gestern auch Schilder entdeckt.


----------



## seffi (27. April 2008)

So, bin gestern von Degenfeld an den Reußenstein gefahren. Manchmal hab ich den Weg gefunden, manchmal nicht. Aber man hat ja Ortskenntniss   

Ohne GPS oder Karte isses für Ortsfremde aber im Moment sicher nicht zu machen. Zu oft fehlen an den Abzweigungen noch die Hinweise.

Aber der erste Schritt ist gemacht


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (27. April 2008)

Ich finde die Schwäbische Alb x-Crossing strecke ist ne Absolut geile Sache,*aber*leider wurde zuwenig Werbung gemacht,wenn ich zufällig die Zeitschrift MTB Magazin nicht in der Hand hätte,dann würde ich garnix davon wissen.So eine geschichte muss Publik gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (27. April 2008)

Schwabe schrieb:


> Hab die Strecke vom Tegelberg bis zum Reußenstein abgefahren, Schilder sind vorhanden, nur ist die Wegführung etwas irreführend und an manchen Wegkreuzungen bist Du ohne Karte oder GPS Hoffnungslos verloren wenn Du keine Ortskentniss hast



Gibt es denn eine GPS Daten zum runterladen?


----------



## 75ms (28. April 2008)

Cube-XC Comp schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine GPS Daten zum runterladen?



Ja, gibt es!!

Findest Du hier:

http://www.schwaebischealb.de/index...che_alb/gps_daten_bike_x_ing_schwaebische_alb


----------



## upndown (28. April 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> bei Aalen stehen noch keine (Stichprobe an ganz wenigen Stellen). Ich bin mir aber sicher, die Schilder werden in den nächsten Wochen ganz sicher aufgestellt.
> Jetzt bedenkt doch einfach mal: es müssen ca. 4000 Schilder aufgestellt werden (entspricht etwas der Anzahl der Waypoints aus dem GPX Track)
> Wer bitte soll das über Nacht in den Wald zaubern?
> Es wird schon noch.
> Ansonsten: ich hebe seit gestern das Roadbook vor mir liegen. Es ist sehr sehr detailliert mit guten Karten. Und allen relevanten Infos um und an der Strecke. Damit geht´s vorerst auch ohne Schilder



Aber in der Gegend um Tauchenweiler habe ich schon die Tafeln gesehen. Die dürften inzwischen auch in AA aufgehängt sein. Evtl. läuft die Strecke anders als man selber fahren würde.

Allerdings sind die Tafeln relativ klein. Wenn man an einer Abzweigung eine Tafel nicht sieht...


----------



## Carsten (29. April 2008)

auf meiner HP unter Aktuell gibt es nen Artikel zu dem Thema. Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## upndown (29. April 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> auf meiner HP unter Aktuell gibt es nen Artikel zu dem Thema. Viel Spaß beim Lesen



Hast nen tollen Artikel verfasst. Bin mal gespannt, ob sich da noch weiter was tut. Wäre ja zu wünschen. Der Anfang ist gemacht. Ob wir aber den Graubündnern Konkurenz machen können?


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (2. Mai 2008)

seffi schrieb:


> Ohne GPS oder Karte isses fÃ¼r Ortsfremde aber im Moment sicher nicht zu machen. Zu oft fehlen an den Abzweigungen noch die Hinweise.



Heute auch bei Reutlingen, im Albvorland, zwei Schilder entdeckt: Trail endet auf der 3 m breiten Schotterpiste - und dort waren sie...

Ohne Karte ist da aber auch fÃ¼r Einheimische nichts zu machen: an dieser sternfÃ¶rmigen Kreuzung kÃ¶nnen 2 von 3 Wegen als mÃ¶gliche Route gedeutet werden, so undeutlich ist das gemacht.

Die Schilder sind nicht nur sehr sparsam verteilt (am nÃ¤chsten Wegstern war nix zu finden), man hat darÃ¼ber hinaus auch bei der Ausbildung der Schilder-Anbringer gespart.

Da hat der SchwÃ¤bische Albverein besseres zu bieten .

FÃ¼r mich verblÃ¼ffend: obwohl diese Strecke im Prinzip schon immer vorhanden war, hat sie durch diese Ausweisung was Verlockendes bekommen...

Statt des zugehÃ¶rigen Buchs werde ich mir aber vielleicht doch lieber das neueste Buch des SchwÃ¤b. Albvereins (344 Seiten, 265 Farbfotos, 44 Kartenausschnitte, â¬ 17,- fÃ¼r Mitglieder) zulegen, das den Nordrand- und SÃ¼drandweg 'mit allen erforderlichen Angaben' vorstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (3. Mai 2008)

75ms schrieb:


> Ja, gibt es!!
> 
> Findest Du hier:
> 
> http://www.schwaebischealb.de/index...che_alb/gps_daten_bike_x_ing_schwaebische_alb


 
Wenn man sich die Tracks zu  Tour  *Bike X-ing Schwäbische Alb*  und zu der  bei MagicMaps  veröffentlichten  Tour  *Alp-Randweg *anschaut, stellt man fest , das beide Wege weitgehend unterschiedlich verlaufen.

Welcher Weg ist denn interessanter/schöner ?

Oder unterscheiden die sich nur so unwesentlich wie Spätzle und Maultasche geschmacklich    ?


----------



## wof (3. Mai 2008)

Hallo, heute wurden die Tafeln im Raum Sonnenbühl aufgehängt, recht stümperhaft, immer am linken straßenrad ect.., werde nächste Woche mal ein paar KM abfahren und zusätzliche Hiweise verteilen...

gr P


----------



## Advii (11. Mai 2008)

Ich bin heute die Strecke von Aalen bis Geislingen gefahren, wenigstens versucht
Richtige Singletrails - eigentlich keine. Naja - vielleicht 200-300 m. ich weiss nicht was mit meinem GPS (Gecko 201) ist - es zeigt nur die erste 32 km der Strecke, selbst wenn es Platz fuer 10000 Trackpoints hat, also die gesamte Strecke! - Kennt irgendjemand das Problem? 
Also, mit GPS war es Schluss am Flugplatz in der Naehe von Degenfeld. Und gleich da habe ich mich verfahren Dann bin ich nur bergauf bergab gefahren und vergeblich nach Schildern gesucht und massiv viel Zeit verloren.
Als ich mich schon entschieden habe, auf Asphalt nach Geislingen zu fahren, habe ich wieder die Schilder in Degenfeld entdeckt. So habe ich sie gefolgt. Danach habe ich mich wieder ein oder zweimal verfahren (sprich Kreuzungen komplett ohne Schilder). Das zweite Mal war ich voellig ahnungslos wo ich war also habe ich mich entschieden einfach Asphalt zu finden, bergab zu fahren und irgendwie nach Geislingen zu gelingen. eine Karte in meiner vollkomener Naivitaet habe ich nicht mitgenommen.

Fuer alle die kein Bock hatten, das oben zu lesen, die Zusammenfassung:
-keine Technische Herausforderungen - ich hatte den Eindruck man hat die Strecke lieblos gemacht
-das mit Schilder ist eine Schande - ohne GPS kann man die Strecke wirklich nicht nachfahren. die Schilder sind selten und fehlen schon an manchen Plaetzen - wieso Beschilderung fuer Fusswanderwege ist vielmals besser?? Denselben Eindruck hatte ich aber leider auch in Schwarzwald und Schwaebischem Wald. Die Schilder sind einfach zum Bestaetigung von GPS Navigation da, so scheint es.

Trotz allem werde ich die Crossing nachfahren weil ich einfach Schwaebische Alb mag - falls ich mit dem GPS Track zurechtkomme


----------



## Derk (12. Mai 2008)

Advii schrieb:


> ....ich weiss nicht was mit meinem GPS (Gecko 201) ist - es zeigt nur die erste 32 km der Strecke, selbst wenn es Platz fuer 10000 Trackpoints hat, also die gesamte Strecke! - Kennt irgendjemand das Problem? ....


 
Hallo, ich habe Dir eine PN zugesandt
Derk


----------



## Carsten (12. Mai 2008)

der originaltrack hat viel zu viele Punkte. hochkladbare Tracks dürfen je nach gerät max 500 Punkte haben (beim Vista).
Deien selbst aufgezeichneten Tracks dürfen 10000 oder mehr haben.

Fazit: Track in 5 Teile zerlegen, dann paßts


----------



## Advii (12. Mai 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> der originaltrack hat viel zu viele Punkte. hochkladbare Tracks dürfen je nach gerät max 500 Punkte haben (beim Vista).
> Deien selbst aufgezeichneten Tracks dürfen 10000 oder mehr haben.
> 
> Fazit: Track in 5 Teile zerlegen, dann paßts



Danke Euch Beiden fuer die Antworten!!!


----------



## bunsi (12. Mai 2008)

Servus,

ich habe mir heute mal die Tour § des X-ing angeschaut, eingestiegen bin ich kurz nach Pfullingen, nachdem ich von mir zu Hause dahingerollt bin.
Landschaftlich ist die ganze Geschichte sehr reizvoll, das meiste geschieht abseits.
Auf jeden Fall hat es die Geschichte ganz schön in sich, sehr hügelig das ganze. Viele kleine Berge tun mehr weh als ein großer  .
Wasmir an der ganzen Sache nicht so ganz gefällt, ist der große Asphaltanteil, der rest bewegt sich ausschließlich auf Waldautobahn.
Man hätte sich zb. hier http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/ ein wenig was abschauen können. Ich war im April eine Woche dort und wir sind alle Touren abgefahren. Was die einen zwingen Trails und schwierigen Waldboden zu fahren.  
Leider läßt es ja unser tolles Waldgesetz nicht zu. Wenn ich aber denke wieviele Menschen heute beim Nebelhöhlenfest alles zusammengetrampelt und überall hingeparkt haben, da kann ich das ganze nicht verstehen.

Auf jeden Fall ein großer Dank an den schwäbischen Albverein, denn nun ist mal ein Anfang getan, nun kann der MTBtourismus bei uns boomen.  

Gruß Flo


----------



## Albtrauf (14. Mai 2008)

Nach einer kleinen Verzögerung hängen die Schilder auch bei uns im Raum Albstadt und Balingen.
Anders als im GPS und auf der Karte fährt man aber nicht über den Irrenberg nach Streichen, sondern vom Zitterhof über Pfeffingen, Zillhausen nach Streichen.
Schade, wäre eine schöne Strecke gewesen.


----------



## wogru (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss mal einen alten Thread wieder an Tageslicht holen.
Wer hat denn inzwischen bessere Informationen als das bisher geschrieben ? Ich denke das die Strecke ja inzwischen ausgeschildert ist.
Ich plane im September die mittelsschwere Variante mit meiner Freundin als AlpenX-Ersatz, was mich interessiert:
- wie hoch ist der Singletrail-Anteil ?
- lohnt sich die mittelschwere Tour vom Fahrspaß und der Aussicht aus ?
- gibt es schönere Alternativen, wenn ja, hat jemand die passenden GPS-Daten dazu ?
- wie sieht es mit preiswerten Unterkünfte von zwischen Aalen und Tuttlingen aus ?


----------



## altes-kind (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo wogru,

ich werde die Strecke im Juli komplett fahren, allerdings habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts von verschiedenen Routen (schwer, mittelschwer usw.) gehört bzw. gelesen. Woher hast Du die Info?

altes-kind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (23. Juni 2008)

schau mal auf meine HP unter Aktuell, da gibts was dazu


----------



## jasper (23. Juni 2008)

die zwo meter-regel in bawü gibt´s aber schon seit 1996 oder gar 1995. die war definitiv ein thema, kurz, nachdem ich mit dem biken angefangen habe, und das war so ´93...


----------



## jonk0815 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ja, wie sieht's denn inzwischen mit der Beschilderung aus? Kann man die Strecke inzwischen auch als Ortsfremder und ohne GPS fahren? Oder muss man an jeder Kreuzung die Karte aus dem Rucksack pfriemeln?

Was is bzgl. Übernachtung los, läuft da was bzgl. Tourismusverband - Kurzübernachtung für 1Tag (wie z.B. Bett  & Bike )? 

Nachdem ich den Artikel in der Bike gelesen hatte, war ich begeistert, aber was ich hier so mitbekommen habe... 
Da muss ich mir nochmal überlegen, ob das schon dieses Jahr sein muss... 

Hat schon jemand dieses Trail Book? Kann man damit was anfangen?

Grüsse


----------



## altes-kind (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab' das Trail Book und bin mittlerweile auch mal ein kleine Stück der Strecke gefahren. Die Beschilderung war eigentlich ganz gut - hab' nur zweimal das Schild übersehen und musste dann auf die Karte zurückgreifen. Wenn Du also das Trail Book hast kannst Du die Strecke sicher auch ohne GPS fahren - ich probiere die gesamte Route diese Juli auch ohne GPS.
Wegen Übernachtungen mache ich mir keine Sorgen - da gibt es in der Schwäbischen Alb genug. In dem Trail Book sind außerdem viele Gaststätten/Hotels entlang der Strecke aufgeführt.

altes-kind


----------



## seffi (23. Juni 2008)

So, bin den Weg vor nem Monat zum Teil abgefahren. Zum Teil heißt, dass ich immer wieder mal rechts und links davon abgewichen bin auf die Trails. Das war das schöne daran - irgendwie kommt man immer wieder auf den X-ing zurück. Ich würde den Weg mehr als roten Faden sehen - und mir noch ne gute Karte (die vom Landesvermessungsamt oder die Kompass-Karte) besorgen und mir davor ein paar Ideen/Gedanken machen. Und natürlich an die 2-m Regel denken...
Zur Übernachtung: wo wollt ihr beginnen und wieviel wollt ihr pro Tag fahren ? Wenn`s auch mal ne Hüttenübernachtung sein soll/darf, bietet sich das Wasserberghaus (oberhalb Schlat) an. Ich hab im Nägelehaus (bei Albstadt) gepennt . Sind beides SAV-Wanderheime und durchaus annehmbar, wie ich meine.

Ich fand die Trans-Alb mal richtig toll - werde ich nächstes Jahr sicher noch mal machen. Einfach traumhafte Eindrücke !

Aber warum haben die eigentlich die Pfeile nicht unterschiedlich markiert ? Manchmal weiß man gar nicht, zeigt das jetzt nach Aalen oder nach Tuttlingen ? Entweder so markieren wie den HW 1 (Spitze nach Tuttlingen) oder veschiedene Farben nehmen...hätt mr macha solla


----------



## wogru (24. Juni 2008)

altes-kind schrieb:


> Hallo wogru,
> 
> ich werde die Strecke im Juli komplett fahren, allerdings habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts von verschiedenen Routen (schwer, mittelschwer usw.) gehört bzw. gelesen. Woher hast Du die Info?
> 
> altes-kind



Auf www.schwaebischealb.de gibt es 2 Varianten als GPS-Daten zum runterladen, eigentlich sind sie identisch, die schwere Variante schafft mehr am Tag und ist schneller fertig.


----------



## jonk0815 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

gibts nix neues zur Alp?
Noch keine neuen Erfahrungsberichte? Alle Schilder inzwischen angebracht? 

Grüsse


----------



## altes-kind (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich werde - sofern sich die Wettervorhersage nicht mehr ändern sollte - von Freitag bis Dienstag die komplette Route fahren - ohne GPS und nur mit dem Tourbook bewaffnet. ;-)

Nächste Woche kann ich an dieser Stelle also einen Erfahrungsbericht (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) abgeben...


----------



## h3!kO (25. Juli 2008)

Meine Biker

die Schwäbische Alb x-Crossing Strecke ist eine beschilderte Streck mit noch zu wenige Schilder.

Die Schilder erkennt man an seiner gelben Tafelfarbe mit blauem Bike. Rechts unten steht X-ing und ein dicker blauer Pfeil, der die Richtung anzeigt. 

Wenn ma sich abermal die Strecke genauer anschaut wird man erkennen, dass 
man eigentlich kein GPS oder Karte braucht. Sondern nur nach Gefühl und Optik 
der Landschaft fährt. Vielleicht fährt man nicht 100% die Strecke ist mir auch 
klar....Isch aba trotdäm schä  kann i euich sawe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabe (25. Juli 2008)

Bin die Strecke von Geislingen komplett abgefahren ist eigentlich ganz gut ausgeschildert, das einzige Problem sind die Übernachtungen. Aber bei einer gschickten Planung dürfte auch dies keine Schwierigkeiten machen.


----------



## jonk0815 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wie meinst Du das, dass die Übernachtungen ein Problem sind?

Grüsse


----------



## wildcat_1968 (27. Juli 2008)

wir werden den Alb-X ab dem 10.08. angehen (4er-Team). Übernachtungen zu buchen war überhaupt kein Problem, ich habe zunächst die Strecke in für uns sinnvolle Tagesabschnitte eingeteilt und dann in den Tages-Zielorten je zwei Hotels/Gasthäuser angeschrieben. Alle (!) haben innerhalb von 48 Stunden geantwortet, alle hatten noch was frei und die ganze Buchungsarie war innerhalb von weiteren 24 h incl. Buchungsbestätigungen per Email erledigt.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen - in jedem Fall freu' ich mich schon sehr auf die Tour!


----------



## träk_fjul (28. Juli 2008)

@wildcat: habe die gleiche sache auch diesen sommer vor. bin allerdings noch am grübeln wegen der etappeneinteilung. ich will ausserdem erst in aalen einsteigen. 

kannst du mir Eure etappen mal nennen, evtl. mit km und hm-angaben??? wäre sehr nett!
vielen dank und gruss


----------



## wildcat_1968 (28. Juli 2008)

ich kann Dir gerne unser Roadbook zumailen, schick' mir bei Interesse einfach 'ne PM mit Deiner Mailadresse.

Grob sieht der Streckenplan so aus:

1. Tag: Aalen - Böhmenkirch, 44 km, 1.500 hm
2. Tag: Böhmenkirch - Wiesensteig, 75 km, 2.300 hm
3. Tag: Wiesensteig - Bad Urach, 60 km, 1500 hm
4. Tag: Bad Urach - Trochtelfingen, 55 km, 1450 hm
5. Tag: Trochtelfingen - Balingen, 52 km 1.600 hm
6. Tag: Balingen - Tuttlingen, 80 km, 1.500 hm

am Ende reden wir von über 10.000 hm, deshalb haben wir die Tour
auf 6 Tage aufgeteilt, 5 wären wirklich zu hart gewesen (2.000 hm pro Tag...)


----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2008)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> ich kann Dir gerne unser Roadbook zumailen, schick' mir bei Interesse einfach 'ne PM mit Deiner Mailadresse.
> 
> Grob sieht der Streckenplan so aus:
> 
> ...


Wie verteilen sich die Höhenmeter bei den Etappen, geht es gemäßig Berg auf oder sind es ziemlich harte Anstiege ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (28. Juli 2008)

bedingt durch die Topographie der Alp - eigentlich ist das eine Hochebene die an ihrem Nordwestende steil abbricht (Albtrauf) - gibt's wenig richtig lange Anstiege, meistens sind's so 250 - 300 hm am Stück. Allerdings sind die Steigungsprozente schon deftig, über 16% sind nicht wirklich selten.


----------



## wogru (28. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Info, da wird sich meine Freundin aber freuen


----------



## seffi (28. Juli 2008)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> bedingt durch die Topographie der Alp - eigentlich ist das eine Hochebene die an ihrem Nordwestende steil abbricht (Albtrauf) - gibt's wenig richtig lange Anstiege, meistens sind's so 250 - 300 hm am Stück. Allerdings sind die Steigungsprozente schon deftig, über 16% sind nicht wirklich selten.



Auch wenn's Albhochfläche heißt - eben ist anders 
Und 16% haben den Vorteil, dass man dann ruckzuck oben ist


----------



## Tifftoff (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir mal den Streckenabschnitt Bad Urach - Genkingen  auf der Karte angeschaut.

Die Wege verlaufen meist auf Waldwegen, teilweise asphaltiert.

Albaufstiege: 
1. hinter Urach die Fohlensteige hoch zum Fohlenhof. Das ist ein breiter geschotterter Waldweg. Anstrengend, weil er lang ist.

2. Von Öschingen hoch nach Genkingen am Rossberg vorbei. Auch ein breiter geschotterter Waldweg.

Albabstieg:
Oberer Lindenhof: Ashpaltierte Strasse ( freigegeben für Autos ), Alternative ist kurz nach dem ersten steilen Wegabschnitt, rechts in den Waldweg abbiegen und nach ca 1km nochmal links. ( Steiler geschotterter Waldweg )

Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass die Tour mithilfe des adfc-tourenportal.de oder mit dem Tour Explorer von MagicMaps ( verwendet auch die ADFC Wege ) erstellt wurde.


----------



## Cook (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr Älbler!
Da bin ich ja mal auf den ersten Tourbericht gespannt!
Das Verhältnis von km zu hm ist ja richtig ambitioniert.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Brunnenversorgung aus? Im Schwarzwald reicht mir 1 Trinkflasche problemlos aus. Rucksacktank habe ich keinen.

An anderer Stelle habe ich ja schon meinen Senf zur Schwarzwald-X gegeben. Viel Schotterwege machen mir nix aus, finde ich auf großer Tour sogar eher von Vorteil um auch Strecke zu machen. Was mir aber nicht gefällt ist die recht "willenlose" Streckenführung, die einfach nur links und rechts an den Bergflanken hoch und runter führt um hm zu machen. Es fehlt ein bisschen an logischer Linienführung. Da sieht es beim Alb-X ein bisschen geschickter gewählt aus. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## upndown (29. Juli 2008)

Ich kann jetzt nur für den Teil zwischen Geislingen und Heubach sprechen: Die Strecke führt nicht in gerader Linie sondern nimmt z.T. schöne Landschaftsteile und Gaststätten mit, in denen man dann einkehren oder sich Nachschub sichern kann. Der HW1 macht dann teilweise genau die gleichen hm. Es geht ja auch darum, nicht nur an einem Ende auf die Alb zu fahren um dann auf der anderen Seite wieder runterzukommen. Ich denke mal: manchen gefällts, manche werdens wegen Geschäftemacherei verteufeln.


----------



## Cook (30. Juli 2008)

upndown schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt nur für den Teil zwischen Geislingen und Heubach sprechen: Die Strecke führt nicht in gerader Linie sondern nimmt z.T. schöne Landschaftsteile und Gaststätten mit, in denen man dann einkehren oder sich Nachschub sichern kann. Der HW1 macht dann teilweise genau die gleichen hm. Es geht ja auch darum, nicht nur an einem Ende auf die Alb zu fahren um dann auf der anderen Seite wieder runterzukommen. Ich denke mal: manchen gefällts, manche werdens wegen Geschäftemacherei verteufeln.


Das ist dann ja o.k.


----------



## Tifftoff (1. August 2008)

Der HW1 wäre doch eine interessante Trailalternative.


----------



## Carsten (2. August 2008)

ja, aber da will man die Biker nicht haben. Daher die Schotterausweichstrecke mit Beschilderung. Kanalisieren und Banalisieren!


----------



## Tifftoff (2. August 2008)

Bei so einer 5-6 Tagestour unter der Woche begegnet man sowieso keinem Wanderer, eher einem Wildschwein. Bei http://www.gps-tour.info kann man sich die HW1 Tour runterladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildcat_1968 (12. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie versprochen, poste ich hier ein paar Eindrücke und Erfahrungen unseres "Alb-X".
Heute ist Halbzeit, wir sind zu viert seit Sonntag unterwegs und heute in Bad Urach angekommen.

Wettermässig war's am Sonntag super, gestern gabs zunächst am Nachmittag
ein kurzes Gewitter und dann noch einen fast apokalyptisch zu nennenden Regenguss. Heute sind wir die Etappe komplett im strömenden Regen gefahren, aber morgen soll's ja besser werden...

Die Strecke ist fahrtechnisch sehr einfach (S0, ein paar Stellen vielleicht unteres S1)
und verläuft meist auf Forstwegen. Abfahrten sind häufig auf Asphalt.
Wer eine "Trail-Tour" sucht, sollte eher auf die HW1-Tour ausweichen oder sich Alternativen gerade für Abfahrten aus der Karte raussuchen (geben tut's mehr als genug).

Die Anstiege sind topographiebedingt nie sehr lang (max. 350 hm am Stück) aber oft ziemlich knackig. Wir hatten am Sonntag und gestern ein paar kurze Schiebestücke dabei (z.B. hoch zum Wasserberg, in der Abfahrt wäre das bestimmt ein S2/S3-Trail).

Die Beschilderung der Strecke ist von Aalen bis Deggingen ziemlich schlecht, es fehlen Schilder an wirklich wichtigen Abzweigungen. Ab dort bis Bad Urach ist die Beschilderung dann ok. Ohne Karte/Roadbook oder GPS-Track sollte man aber nicht unterwegs sein, wir haben unterwegs öfters Biker getroffen die sich verfahren hatten und das nervt natürlich.

Manchmal sind sich der offizielle GPS Track von der Website des Albvereins und die Beschilderung nicht einig, z.B. differieren die Strecken an der "Bassgeige" bei Owen doch erheblich.

Morgen geht's weiter bis Trochtelfingen, drückt uns die Daumen dass das Wetter hält.
Ich melde mich dann nach Ende der Tour nochmal mit einem Update.


----------



## Byki (17. August 2008)

*Es lohnt nicht!*

Jetzt bin ich den Abschnitt von Aalen bis Deggingen gefahren.

Schrecklich!

Man fährt überwiegend im Wald auf Forststraßen.
Ein Mountainbike ist nicht erforderlich.
Man sieht nur Wald.
Die Anstiege sind dummerweiße manchmal knackig steil um dann in langen flachen Asphaltstraßen wieder im Tal zu enden. Umgekehrt wärs besser.

Ich bin die Strecke in 3 Tagesetappen gefahren, weil ich jeweils mit dem Bike an und rückfahren musste.
Ich habe die 3 Etappen nur ertragen, weil diese Anfahrten über Trails erfolgten.

Glaubt mir, die Schwäbische Alb ist wirklich schön.

Es ist unglaublich wie schwach diese Strecke ausgewählt wurde.
Und das liegt nicht nur an der 2 Meter Regel.

Ich fahr die weiteren Abschnitte nicht, sondern suche mir meine eigenen Wege.

Sory
Byki


----------



## Athabaske (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

was haltet Ihr eigentlich von dem, hier schon einmal gemachten, Vorschlag, die Anstiege über die ausgeschilderte Strecke, oben und bergab dann auf dem HW 1 (natürlich nicht am Wochenende!)?

Für diese Taktik laufen die zwei Strecken dann aber spätestens ab Urach zu sehr auseinander, da wäre dann wieder mehr "Handarbeit" gefragt...

@Byuki, wie meintest Du das mit den An- und Abfahrten, Du bist jeden Tag zu einer der Etappen von einem Stützpunkt aus angefahren?

Jörg


----------



## Byki (18. August 2008)

@Jörg
Ich wohne in der Nähe des ersten Abschnitts, so dass ich nur jeweils ca. 25 km An- bzw. Rückfahrt hatte. Nach Aalen ist es etwas weiter. Da hat mich dann auch jemand mit dem Auto abgesetzt.
Gruß Byki


----------



## wildcat_1968 (18. August 2008)

nachdem das Wetter am letzten Freitag ja doch ziemlich schlecht war, haben wir die Schlussetappe von Balingen bis Tuttlingen heute nachgeholt.

Ich stimme Byki weitgehend zu, die Tour ist eigentlich keine MTB-Tour,
lässt sich auch mit 'nem Trekkingbike fahren (Kondition vorausgesetzt).

Für uns war's trotzdem ganz ok, da 50% der Gruppe MTB-Einsteiger waren
und sich fahrtechnisch nicht so viel zutrauen.
Wenn ich die Strecke allein oder mit fortgeschrittenen Bike-Kollegen 
fahren würde, wäre einfach ein bisschen mehr "Handarbeit" in der 
Vorbereitung gefordert um ein paar gescheite Trails einzubauen, 
geben tut's ja mehr als genug.
Ich geb's gerne zu: ein paarmal hat's mich schon gejuckt links oder rechts
von der Forstautobahn in einen Singletrail einzubiegen und einfach mal zu
gucken wo man landet. Aber als Guide hat man Pflichten...


----------



## wogru (18. August 2008)

Gibt es GPS-Daten zum HW1 ? Ich wollte eigentlich den Xing-Weg im September fahren, da ich aus dem Kölner Raum komme kenne ich mich auf der Alb überhaupt nicht aus. Bei gps-tour.info habe ich nichts gefunden oder falsch gesucht., hat jemand ein paar mehr Tips für mich ?


----------



## jasper (18. August 2008)

hi,
es gibt gute wanderkarten für die schwäbische alb, der hw1 ist in der regel auch gut ausgeschildert.
es geht definitiv ohne gps...


----------



## seffi (19. August 2008)

Es gibt auf der Alb auch noch genügend andere Wanderwege. Die Alb besteht nicht nur aus HW 1. Allerdings zieht der sich halt wie ein roter Faden durch.
Einfach ne gute Karte kaufen (wie ich bereits schrub) und sich zuhause ein paar Gedanken machen. Man kann so unendlich viel miteinander kombinieren.
Im Gegensatz zu den Alpen kann ja nix passieren und länger als ne halbe Stunde kann man sich fast nicht verfahren.
Der Bike-X-ing ist wirklich etwas fad (aber gut zum Metermachen). Doch mit etwas Planung kommt man auch zu den schönen Flecken (aber die absoluten Supertrails behalt ich für mich )
Dann ist die Alb wirklich ein Top-Gebiet


----------



## wogru (19. August 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> hi,
> es gibt gute wanderkarten für die schwäbische alb, der hw1 ist in der regel auch gut ausgeschildert.
> es geht definitiv ohne gps...


Ich sag es jetzt mal so, ich wollte definitiv ohne Karte fahren !! Mich stört es an jeder Kreuzung anzuhalten und nach der Karte und dem Weg zu suchen. Ich will auf der Alb MTB fahren und keine Schnitzeljagd machen.

Was ist eine gute Karte von der Alb, wenn ich bei Kompaß nachsehen brauche ich gleich 5 karten um den Weg vom Xing abzubilden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (19. August 2008)

wie ich bereits schrieb, ist der hw1 ausgeschildert. wenigstens deswegen müsstest du nicht an jeder kreuzung anhalten und auf die karte schauen.
um mal in deine kerbe zu schlagen: ich will mtb fahren und nicht ständig aufs navi glotzen.
deine schilderung deutet darauf hin, dass du dich mit der kartennavigation schwer tust. da ist gps sicherlich sehr sinnvoll.
mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es einen durchgängigen track für den hw1 gibt. evtl. mal eine etappe, aber nicht komplett.


----------



## Athabaske (19. August 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> ... mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es einen durchgängigen track für den hw1 gibt. evtl. mal eine etappe, aber nicht komplett.


...doch den gibt es, momentan habe ich aber nicht parat, wo ich ihn herhatte, eines der einschlägigen GPS-Portale eben, einfach mal dort unter "Schwäbische Alb" und HW 1 suchen, vielleicht nicht gerade unter der Rubrik MTB 

Jörg

P.S. Guck mal weiter oben...


----------



## wogru (19. August 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> wie ich bereits schrieb, ist der hw1 ausgeschildert. wenigstens deswegen müsstest du nicht an jeder kreuzung anhalten und auf die karte schauen.
> um mal in deine kerbe zu schlagen: ich will mtb fahren und nicht ständig aufs navi glotzen.
> deine schilderung deutet darauf hin, dass du dich mit der kartennavigation schwer tust. da ist gps sicherlich sehr sinnvoll.
> mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es einen durchgängigen track für den hw1 gibt. evtl. mal eine etappe, aber nicht komplett.



Kartennavigation ist kein Problem, aber mit der Zeit lernt man sein GPS-Gerät und die Vorzüge zu lieben.


----------



## nasenmann (19. August 2008)

werd auch ein paar teilabschnitte demnächst in angriff nehmen...gibts irgendwelche tipps für tagesabschnitte zwecks länge etc. ?

@wildcat: danke dir...


----------



## Carsten (19. August 2008)

gute Karten von der Alb sind die Topografischen Landeskarten (blaues Layout)
die gibts auch digital.
Dazu gibt es digitale von Garmin (keine Verktorkarten fürs Gerät , sondern Topos in 1:50000 und 1:25000 für ganz Deutschland)


----------



## ducmon9 (19. August 2008)

Hier gibt es den HW1 als GPS-Track:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.19818.html

Den HW2 wie dort im Text angegeben, lieber mal weglassen, denn da bin ich
immer Unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (20. August 2008)

@Carsten
Danke für den Kartenvorschlag, die sehen besser aus als die üblichen Kompaß-Karten

@ducmon9
Danke für den HW1, den HW2 werde ich auf jedenfall weglassen, möchte dich ja nicth auf deiner Runde stören


----------



## altes-kind (3. September 2008)

Also... erstmal danke an wogru für die Erinnerung noch einen kleinen Reisebericht zum Schwäbische Alb Crossing zu schreiben. 

Ich bin die Strecke Mitte Juli an 5 Tagen abgefahren und habe mich in etwa an die Aufteilung des Mountainbike-Magazins gehalten. Die Strecke in 5 Tagen zu fahren ist allerdings in meinen Augen (und ich bin eigentlich ziemlich ausdauernd und kann auch die Zähne zusammenbeißen) ziemlich heftig und hat stellenweise deswegen auch nicht so viel Spaß gemacht - also besser man lässt sich ein wenig mehr Zeit bzw. fährt nur einen Teil der Strecke.

Ich bin wie angekündigt ohne GPS und nur mit dem offiziellen Tourbook bewaffnet aufgebrochen - und bin eigentlich immer relativ gut vorangekommen. Wie hier allerdings andere schon geschrieben haben fehlen stellenweise auf mehreren Kilometern und bei einigen Abzweigungen die Schilder - man muss also schon öfters einen Blick auf die Karte werfen, was ab und an den Fahrfluss schon deutlich unterbricht - auch mit ein paar mal Verfahren muss man rechnen. Alles in allem kommt man aber in meinen Augen auch ohne GPS relativ gut ans Ziel.

Leider führt die Strecke zum allergrößten Teil auf breiten Forststraßen und auch öfters auf geteerten Wegen - fahrtechnisch ist sie also nur sehr selten anspruchsvoll.
Allerdings darf man die Steigungen in der Schwäbischen Alb nicht unterschätzen. Auch wenn es meistens nur so 200 - 400 Höhenmeter bergauf geht... nach dem sechsten oder siebten Anstieg am Tag geht auch das in die Beine. ;-) Wer die Strecke wie ich in 5 Tagen fahren will, sollte also ca. 2000 Höhenmeter pro Tag (und das an mehreren Tagen hintereinander) bewältigen können.

Landschaftlich hätte ich mir eigentlich etwas mehr erwartet. Die Schwäbsiche Alb ist sicher superschön - allerdings sieht man auf einem Großteil der Strecke nicht wirklich viel davon, da man meist in dichtem Wald unterwegs ist. Mehr "Panorama-Wege" hätten sicher gut getan. Über 5 Tage fand' ich die Strecke auf Dauer ein wenig langweilig - Wald sieht halt überall ziemlich gleich aus. ;-)

Trotzdem ist die Schwäbische Alb Strecke alles in allem zu empfehlen - vor allem wenn man sich mehr Zeit nimmt (und so vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen Abstecher machen kann) und die Strecke auch als Training für Ausdauer und Kraft betrachtet.

altes-kind


----------



## jonk0815 (3. September 2008)

Hallo,

na, da hört sich doch garnicht mehr so negativ an. Dann kann man bzgl. Ausschilderung für nächstes Jahr sicher noch mit etwas Besserung rechnen. Die Höhenmeter klingen interessant...

Und wie wars bzgl. Unterkünfte? Im Wald gibts ja nicht so viele 

Grüsse


----------



## altes-kind (4. September 2008)

Unterkünfte zu bekommen war kein Problem. Hab' immer am Morgen (bzw. am Abend vorher) bei Unterkünften angerufen und ein Zimmer reserviert - es wäre aber sicher auch ohne die Reservierung gegangen, denn ausgebucht waren die allen nicht.

Im offiziellen Tourbook sind auf jeden Fall genügend Unterkünfte mit Anschrift + Telefonnummer + Webseite aufgeführt.


----------



## wogru (5. September 2008)

Hallo Altes-Kind,
danke für deinen Bericht über die Alb. Als alter Schisser und weil ich größtenteils aus Zucker bestehe habe ich die Schwäbische Alb erst einmal auf den nächsten Sommer verschoben. 
Jetzt sitze ich hier in Lermoos im Cube-Hotel und freue mich über jede Menge Trails die es hier geben soll, ich weiß nur noch nicht wo genau !! Ok, einen habe ich heute schon gefunden, aber ohne Hilfe wäre das auch nicht gegangen.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (5. September 2008)

noch eine Info zum Thema Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter des Bike-Crossing Schwäbische Alb. Laut der Aufzeichnung meines Garmin Edge 705 beträgt die Streckenlänge von Balingen bis Tuttlingen ziemlich genau 400 km und es sind 8.000 hm Anstieg. Wie die Autoren des Roadbooks auf über 10.000 hm kommen ist mir ein Rätsel, vermutlich haben die die Höhenmeter ein paar mal gewürfelt oder geschätzt...


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (17. September 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> gute Karten von der Alb sind die Topografischen (blaues Layout)



vom HW1 (Nordrandweg) gibt es neuerdings eine Spezialausgabe der topografischen Karten M 1:50.000, welche nur einen 10 km breiten Streifen zeigt, innerhalb dessen der HW1 verläuft

Kartenformat ist das eines 90 cm langen, gefalteten Streifens (Leporello), zusammengeklappt 11.5 x 22 cm, der ganze Satz (3 Karten) ca. 60 Gramm schwer. Zusätzlich zu den üblichen Einträgen in den TK sind Höhenprofile des HW1 abgebildet. GPS-Kartometer zum aufgedruckten UTM-Gitter gibt's auch. Gesamte Wanderstrecke = 365 km

Der ganze Kartensatz hat 6.00 EUR gekostet (normale TK 50: pro Stück ca. 7 EUR, man benötigt so ca. 10 - 12 davon, um den HW1 abzudecken).    ISBN 978-3-89021-766-6

Diese Karten sind SEHR viel brauchbarer als die Kartenausschnitte, die das neue Buch zum HW1 + HW2 bietet

Teil 1 Donauwörth - Heubach
Teil 2 Heubach - Pfullingen
Teil 3 Pfullingen - Tuttlingen


----------



## Everstyle (10. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

ich plane für 2009 ebenfalls die X-ing Tour zu fahren. Allerdings steht es derzeit 50/50, dass ich es mache, nachdem ich hier im Forum Einiges gelesen habe. Am meisten schreckt mich die Einfachheit der Strecken ab. Das Höhenprofil oder die Kilometer sind dagegen absolut in Ordnung. 

Gibt es inzwischen noch weitere Stimmen, Kommentare oder Reiseberichte?

In Hoffnung, dass viele Antworten folgen mögen...

Everstyle


----------



## Mister Niceguy (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an Everstyle und all die Anderen, die es sich überlegen nächstes Jahr evtl. den Alb-Xing zu fahren.

Ich wohne am Trauf und bin die Strecke dieses Jahr Mai Stück für Stück mit GPS in sechs Tagesetappen komplett von Aalen bis Tuttlingen gefahren. Allerdings habe ich jede Etappe zuvor etwas Feintuning verpasst.

*Meine Etappen:*


Aalen - Kuchen (58 Km, 1982 Hm)
Kuchen - Gruibingen (37 Km, 1300 Hm)
Gruibingen - Unterlenningen (30 Km, 870 Hm)
Unterlenningen - Eningen/Reutlingen (39 Km, 1400 Hm)
Eningen - Burladingen (88 Km, 2100 Hm)
Burladingen - Tuttlingen (94 Km, 1900 Hm)
Die kurzen Etappen kamen deswegen Zustande, weil ich die An- und Abreise mit dem Bike von Zuhause bewältigt habe.

Mein Ziel war es, die Anstiege des offiziellen Trails zu nutzen, auf der Hochfläche bei zügigem Vorankommen die Landschaft zu geniessen und bei längeren Gefällstrecken schöne, auch technische Trails einzubauen.

So kam für mich ein passabler Albcross zustande, der in meinen Augen das Prädikat (Mountain)Biketrail verdient hat. Für jeden ist was dabei.

Das Roadbook war dank GPS Unterstützung eine nette Lektüre für Zuhause. Unterwegs habe ich es nicht gebraucht.

*Positive Eindrücke waren:*


Schöne, abwechslungsreiche Landschaft
Ausgewogenes Uphill/ Downhillverhältniss
Immer freundliche Wanderer, keine Konflikte(War allerdings meistens Samstags unterwegs)
Ausreichende Verpflegungsmöglichkeiten unterwegs
*Negative Eindrücke:*


Offizieller GPS Track, Roadbook und tatsächliche Beschilderung stimmten teilweise nicht überein (Mittlererweile wurde allerdings der Trail an manchen Stellen verlegt)
Fehlende Beschilderung, die mutwillig zerstört bzw. entfernt wurde
Die Kilometer- und Höhenangaben können IMHO, wie schon geschrieben wurde, nicht ganz stimmen. GPS und elektr. Kartensoftware sprechen da eine eindeutige Sprache. Aber das tut dem Ganzen keinen Abbruch.

Ich habe nicht übernachtet, sondern bin abends mit der Bahn wieder heimwärts gefahren (Diese Erfahrungen möchte ich hier allerdings nicht schildern..) Bekannte und Biker, die ich unterwegs getroffen habe, hatten allerdings keine Probleme bei der Zimmersuche für eine Nacht.

*Fazit/ Tipps:*

Ich werde den Trail nächstes Jahr sicher noch einmal fahren. Vielleicht in umgekehrter Reihenfolge. Je gründlicher die Planung Zuhause anhand guter Karten der Region, desto größer der Spaß nachher unterwegs. Wer ein GPS und zusätzlich das Roadbook mitnimmt ist deutlich im Vorteil - Schilder werden leider gerne abgerissen. Bei GPS-Tour.info gibt es unter dem Suchwort alb-crossing, albcross etc. teilweise gut beschriebene Alternativroutenvorschläge.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas mehr Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

Mister Niceguy


----------



## allert (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mister Niceguy,

das hört sich gut an. Würdest Du den GPS Track zur Verfügung stellen?

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister Niceguy (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Steffen,

_"Bei GPS-Tour.info gibt es unter dem Suchwort alb-crossing, albcross etc. teilweise gut beschriebene Alternativroutenvorschläge."_

Ich denke mal, dass Dir das bestimmt weiterhelfen wird

Den HW1 in meinem Heimatbikerevier kann man weitestgehend befahren (2m Regel beachten). Folgende Schiebestücke je nach wetterbedingter Bodenbeschaffenheit sind dabei unumgänglich(ab Fuchseck bis Owen) und es ist angenehmer sie zu umgehen:


am Parkplatz Gansloser Teich (bergauf)
Ruine Rauber (je nach Wegwahl bergab tragen)
auf den Teckberg (teilweise bergauf, ja nicht am WE)
Grüße, Mister Niceguy.


----------



## allert (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mister Niceguy,

danke für die Tipps. Die 2m Regel werde ich natürlich beachten

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## jonk0815 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wollte den Threat mal wieder aktivieren und fragen ob es inzwischen neue Erfahrungen/Meldungen zum Thema gibt?

Grüsse


----------



## Mister Niceguy (7. Mai 2009)

Momentan sieht es so aus, dass an einigen Stellen leider die Beschilderung von bösen Menschen entfernt wurde. Ich möchte über die Hintergründe solcher Taten nicht spekulieren, jeder kann sich seinen Teil dazu denken 

Wer mit dem GPS unterwegs ist, hat mit den zur Verfügung gestellten Tracks keine Probleme dem Trail zu folgen. Ohne und nur mit dem Roadbook ausgestattet, wird es an manchen Stellen schon schwierig.

Ansonsten ist es momentan herrlich zu fahren..

Grüsse..


----------



## tribar (22. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mir das in 2 Wochen mal anschauen und von Aalen nach Tuttlingen fahren. Allerdings haben wir das in 4 Tagen vor und wollen von Donnerstag bis Sonntag fahren.

Mit GPS und Karte dabei. Auf die Schilder alleine verlass ich mich da nicht!

gruß


----------



## silverspirit (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin letzte Woche die Tour von Aalen aus auf 5 Tagesetappen abgefahren und muss sagen es hat richtig Spaß gemacht  Die Tour führt meist an der sehenswerten, westlichen Steilflanke der Alb entlang, dabei kommen insbesondere in den ersten Etappen durch die Berg/Talfahrt viele Höhenmeter mit kurzem aber knackigen Anstiegen zustande. 
Die Alb bzw. Tour bietet viele tolle Ausblicke und Sehenswürdigkeiten die aber nicht immer direkt an der Strecke liegen und vorrausschauendes Planen erfordern sofern man sie mitnehmen will. 
Zu Bemängeln ist sicherlich die stellenweise schlechte Beschilderung. Ich war zwar mit Tourbook ausgestattet, allerdings ist es lästig im 5 Minuten Takt anzuhalten und nach den Weg zu gucken. Häufig sind die Schilder in kurzen Abständen sinnvoll angebraucht, aber es kommt auch vor dass nur an grösseren Kreuzungen Schilder angebracht sind, mit der Zeit bekommt man etwas Gefühl dafür (und weiss ob man noch auf den richtigen Weg ist). Hat man sich verfahren ist es auch mit Tourbook teilweise schwierig den richtigen Pfad wiederzufinden. Oftmals werden auch andere Bikewegweiser anstelle der Gelben verwendet. 

Viele der im Tourbook angegeben Gaststätten hatten entweder komplett, oder Mo/Di zwecks Ruhetag, geschlossen. Die wenig vorhandenen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten sind dort auch beschrieben, auf Nummer sicher fährt man wenn man in grösseren Orten übernachtet (evtl. auch abseits der Route). 

Ähnlich wie im Bayerischen Wald kommt man sich auf den ewigen Waldwegen durchaus etwas Lost vor wenn man Stunden fährt ohne auf Zivilisation zu treffen. (va. auf den ersten Etappen)

Die Höhenmeterangaben im Tourbook sind nicht wirklich stimmig, da dort summiert etwa 11.500hm erreicht werden. Die korrekten HM angaben finden sich auf der Schwäbischen Alb Homepage.

So, das war´s fürs erste. 
Gruß silverspirit


----------



## freeranger (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

in der Gegend um Geislingen, genauer noch Kuchen, ist die Beschilderung nicht nur wie oft beschrieben schlecht, es wurden bereits Schilder von (vermutlichen) Mountainbike-Gegnern weggerissen.
Es ist schlimm, dass selbst rücksichtsvolle Biker (die sofort absteigen, wenn sie nur einen Fußgänger sehen) auf den Singletrails von Wanderern dumm angepöbelt werden.
Noch viel schlimmer ist es, dass man uns nicht einmal auf Schotterwegen haben möchte...

Gruß FR


----------



## pikehunter69 (23. Juli 2009)

freeranger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Es ist schlimm, dass selbst rücksichtsvolle Biker (die sofort absteigen, wenn sie nur einen Fußgänger sehen) auf den Singletrails von Wanderern dumm angepöbelt werden.
> ...



da stehen wir doch drüber , oder ?   

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## freeranger (23. Juli 2009)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> da stehen wir doch drüber , oder ?
> 
> Gruß vom Alexander



Ja, spätestens, wenn sie tiefer liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulmi (23. September 2010)

Also, hab die Strecke endlich mal in Angriff genommen.
An so einem Tag wie gestern muss man ja was machen.
Zwar nur die erste Etappe, zusätzlich kam die An- und
Abfahrt mit dem Rad und mit jeweils 50km dazu.
Die Beschilderung ist wie vor 2 Jahren im Forum schon beschrieben.
Eine einzige Katastrophe. Ohne GPS keine Chance und wenn
ich Radeln will, will ich nicht Pfadfinden. Streckenführung , wie
im Forum schon beschrieben, wenn man im Frühjahr oder Herbst
fährt dürften die Ausblicke in die Landschaft nicht so schlecht sein.
Ausbaubar.

hulmi


----------



## Deleted 133833 (24. März 2011)

hallo

wie weit ist es den von  salach weg wegen eine tour am wochenende

gruß kai


----------



## jackob (12. August 2019)

Der Thread ruht zwar schon ne weile, trotzdem die Frage: Wie ist der HW2 mit dem Bike?
Ich bin den HW1 schon von Aalen bis Tuttlingen gefahren und überlege gerade den HW2 in umgekehrter Richtung zu fahren...

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich das lohnt und wie der HW 2 so im Vergleich zum HW1 ist?
Waldautobahn, Schiebestrecken, Aussicht,...


----------

